# Siamese algae eater identification



## spinsheet (Oct 12, 2014)

I just bought was I was told was a true Siamese Algae Eater but after getting it home I'm not so sure. Can anyone tell me if I got the true SAE or is it a false or a flying fox?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 29, 2016)

Below are images of known specimens.

The top one is an SAE










This one is the flying fox.










I think the differences are very obvious, so i vote SAE


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Flying Fox for sure. Sorry for the late reply


----------



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

I believe that's a CAE because IMO the SAE black stripe goes through the tail.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...-2JCi5KRLDg-h1J6eK_lOjuw&ust=1465843736113090

If I can't post a picture from the net I'm sorry and it won't happen again.


----------

